# NETBEANS: Webapplikation txt einlesen



## vuko (26. Jan 2008)

Als neuer in der Gemeinde erstmal ein Hallo an alle!!!

und nun zu meinem Problem.

Ich muss für die Uni eine Webapplikation erstellen, die Daten (egal welcher Art) einlesen kann. Ich heb jetzt mal versucht eine .txt Datei einzulesen. es funktioniert auch solange ich eine lokalen Pfad auf meinem PC angebe. 
Ich möchte aber gerne dass die Datei aus dem NetbeansProjekt eingelesen wird, nur komm ich nicht wirklich drauf wo ich die Datei hinpacken muss bzw. wie ich den Pfad angeben muss.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch einen Tipp geben?

das ist meine setMethoode:

```
public void setData(){
        
        try {
            FileReader input = new FileReader("data.txt");
            BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader (input);
        
             this.data_ = in.readLine();
              
             in.close();
             } 
            
         
    catch (IOException e) {
           System.out.println("Open error " + e);
        }
    }
};
```







Danke
LG


----------



## bronks (26. Jan 2008)

Bei o.g. Code muß die .txt in das <default package>, was in NetBeans der SourceRoot ist.


----------



## vuko (26. Jan 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei o.g. Code muß die .txt in das <default package>, was in NetBeans der SourceRoot ist.



hab ich nochmal probiert, aber es wird leider trotzdem nicht eingelesen.

muss ich vielleicht den Pfad anders angeben?

Danke


----------



## bronks (27. Jan 2008)

Muß nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## bronks (31. Jan 2008)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal eine Datei ohne Pfadangabe erstellt. Diese wird einfach ins apache/bin geschrieben und von dort auch gelesen.


----------



## vuko (5. Feb 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt einfach mal eine Datei ohne Pfadangabe erstellt. Diese wird einfach ins apache/bin geschrieben und von dort auch gelesen.



Danke

ich habs aufgegeben und einfach ins readme für die Abgabe geschrieben.

LG
Vuko


----------



## Angel4585 (5. Feb 2008)

der Pfad von Dateien die sich direkt im Package befinden muss mit / beginnen


----------



## bronks (5. Feb 2008)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der Pfad von Dateien die sich direkt im Package befinden muss mit / beginnen


Sicher?


----------

